# If you're selling in Spain, Be Smart!



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If I could get my money back on my 10 year old property investment in Spain, I would buy a holiday home anywhere on the Irish coast from Cork to Malin Head (100's of miles). But, I can't at this point in time.

But, the Brits are now buying nearly anything that is available in Ireland. The GB£ is strong and will strengthen again over the next year; the Euro is weak and getting weaker. Property is at an all time low in ROI. The persistent Irish people have dragged dear ol' Ireland out of the Doldrums. You don't have to be an artist to draw conclusions. If you have "readies" now is the time to buy in Ireland.

. . . and you heard it from Leper first . . .


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Leper said:


> If I could get my money back on my 10 year old property investment in Spain, I would buy a holiday home anywhere on the Irish coast from Cork to Malin Head (100's of miles). But, I can't at this point in time.
> .


But it is hardly an alternative,: As the locals say, "Six months of winter followed by six months of bad weather on the West Coast if Ireland" compared with sunny Spain.

In the late 1960's I was in Kerry 5 years running in the 'summer' for a month each time. Only once did we get sufficiently decent weather to do the Ring. (wonderful scenic round trip drive taking in the coast and countryside)


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Leper are you seeing the west coast as a great place to holiday and/or a good investment? 

As Larry says you need to like rain, lots of rain, if you buy there 

As for your own position I only see it getting worse. In 5 years time I bet you do not get many new punts for new pesetas


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Well each to their own Leper. I can not see anything in Ireland that would make me want to spend any time there at all. I have been but have no desire whatsoever to set foot there again. It doesn't matter how cheap property gets.



Leper said:


> If I could get my money back on my 10 year old property investment in Spain, I would buy a holiday home anywhere on the Irish coast from Cork to Malin Head (100's of miles). But, I can't at this point in time.
> 
> But, the Brits are now buying nearly anything that is available in Ireland. The GB£ is strong and will strengthen again over the next year; the Euro is weak and getting weaker. Property is at an all time low in ROI. The persistent Irish people have dragged dear ol' Ireland out of the Doldrums. You don't have to be an artist to draw conclusions. If you have "readies" now is the time to buy in Ireland.
> 
> . . . and you heard it from Leper first . . .


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

alborino said:


> Leper are you seeing the west coast as a great place to holiday and/or a good investment?


Heck, that didn't occur to me, it might be investment advice. Now let's see....



Leper said:


> If I could get my money back on my 10 year old property investment in Spain.........
> 
> If you have "readies" now is the time to buy in Ireland.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe there's more to Ireland that the bad weather?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Maybe there's more to Ireland that the bad weather?


Just as there is more to Spain than drunken louts on the costas with its marinaded in sun-oil, beached whales littering the sands.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Just as there is more to Spain than drunken louts on the costas with its marinaded in sun-oil, beached whales littering the sands.


Honestly, I only had one glass of wine last night, but I did get a wicked buzz off it. And I'm big boned. And I don't wear sunscreen.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Maybe there's more to Ireland that the bad weather?


The Guinness possibly! or if you have an ophidiophobia, you'll be safe there!!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hey Guys, You're missing my point. I'm talking good investment here. After an initial rise in prices after our austere existence they are on on the wain again. Us Irish cannot afford to buy and the banks are on our case. Therefore Rental prices are going through the roof. This is not rocket science. 

You're selling in Spain and you've got readies to invest. Ireland is the place. Forget about the weather. Forget about moving to Ireland. I'm sure it will be difficult, but I'm sure the country will pull through without Horlics and Baldilocks.

So, you've sold in Spain and looking to invest (I'm repeating myself!). You'll get a terrific return in your investment in Irish property. And you can still rent in Spain @ €550 per month for a 2 bedroom property off season. This is win/win.

. . . and another surprise . . . Ireland is changing . . . we have a reputable cricket team now (something that was not even dreamed about fifteen years ago . . . we beat West Indies in the Cricket World Cup last week . . . even the current captain of England once played for Ireland . . . and now he would have difficulty in regaining his place on the Irish team. 

. . . and guess what any English national who ever settled here became more Irish than the Irish themselves learning Irish customs, music, sport and in many ways Irish language, I kid you not.

So, brush up on your rebel songs, forget your boring football and your desire to take your place in queues and come to Ireland. You heard it from me first, remember!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Leper. Seeing as you screwed up investing in Spain, is there some track record you can make us aware of that would suggest you might actually know what you're talking about?



Leper said:


> Forget about the weather. Forget about moving to Ireland.


And it's you who's missing the point. I wasn't thinking it involved moving there, I don't even want to spend the few days there it would take to find and buy the property!

I'm not actually saying I disagree with the idea that the market will go up, but your advice is late and slightly off the mark. A good way of investing in property is through funds, it cuts out the long term commitment issue and there's no viewing and lawyering to be done. You'd have made 37% in a little over a year had you been in this fund Leper.... http://factsheets.financialexpress.net/HIB/J101A.pdf

So no, we didn't hear it from you first. It's been in the Money sections of the nationals for a while.

I clicked Like because you amused me so much.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been looking for good that are cheaper in the EU now and taking them to the USA because of the strong dollar. Cars are the obvious one but for some reason the EU and USA can never come to an agreement on homolgation. So it works taking USA to Eu but not the other way around. 

Anyone knows of anything let me know


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

maxd said:


> I have been looking for good that are cheaper in the EU now and taking them to the USA because of the strong dollar. Cars are the obvious one but for some reason the EU and USA can never come to an agreement on homolgation. So it works taking USA to Eu but not the other way around.
> 
> Anyone knows of anything let me know


 My American pal a couple of years ago bought a 'his' and 'hers' Mercedes or BMW in Germany and shipped them to USA. He did not mention any problems, just that he saved a packet.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Horlics said:


> Thanks for the advice Leper. Seeing as you screwed up investing in Spain, is there some track record you can make us aware of that would suggest you might actually know what you're talking about?
> 
> I'm afraid my track record is not the best. I have backed more losers than anybody over the past twenty years, but I don't moan and moan about it. I took it on the chin.
> 
> ...


All this means that next Sunday week when Ireland meets England in the Aviva Stadium the gloves are off and I'll be there. Mr Stuart Lancaster might be on the verge of a heart attack come fulltime. So don't blame us - Blame Horlicks. May the best team win.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Leper said:


> Hey Guys, You're missing my point. I'm talking good investment here. After an initial rise in prices after our austere existence they are on on the wain again. Us Irish cannot afford to buy and the banks are on our case. Therefore Rental prices are going through the roof. This is not rocket science.
> 
> You're selling in Spain and you've got readies to invest. Ireland is the place. Forget about the weather. Forget about moving to Ireland. I'm sure it will be difficult, but I'm sure the country will pull through without Horlics and Baldilocks.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh as much as anything I've read on here and .... it's mostly true!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Leper said:


> All this means that next Sunday week when Ireland meets England in the Aviva Stadium the gloves are off and I'll be there. Mr Stuart Lancaster might be on the verge of a heart attack come fulltime. So don't blame us - Blame Horlicks. May the best team win.


That's going to be a cracking match - can't wait.:boxing:


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Leper said:


> Hey Guys, You're missing my point. I'm talking good investment here. After an initial rise in prices after our austere existence they are on on the wain again. Us Irish cannot afford to buy and the banks are on our case. Therefore Rental prices are going through the roof. This is not rocket science.
> 
> You're selling in Spain and you've got readies to invest. Ireland is the place. Forget about the weather. Forget about moving to Ireland. I'm sure it will be difficult, but I'm sure the country will pull through without Horlics and Baldilocks.
> 
> ...


T´be sure, this man has kissed the Blarney stone!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Leper... Got to say... That was a good response matey. I'll be thinking of you come the weekend.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I live just a few miles from Blarney and with blushes I have to admit I never kissed the Blarney Stone. But, that never stopped me from talking. 

Seriously speaking though, it is true to say that most people from the UK who emigrated to Ireland became more Irish than the Irish themselves. Unlike what is happening in Britain the Brits adapt to our way of life, love Irish music (and get heavily involved e.g. Shane McGowan who is a Brit!!!!!!!!! - true, you know) But, we'll take him too. Most of you probably think Bob Geldoff is a Brit, but he is Irish !!!!!!!!!!! 

We have Brits excelling at Irish sports too and not that ponsy association football stuff either. 

We even had a Professor of Irish at one of our universities who was from the UK.

You probably do not realise it but the Brits are great immigrants here. Largely they are involved in everything Irish and unlike ourselves obey our traffic laws and if one of them lives next door, you have a great neighbour. So Guys! Stand Up! Take a Bow! And whatever you do; do not let Stuart Lancaster beat us come Sunday week. [Don't forget either, that people from England have every right to be nationalistic too].


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hey Guys, I just heard that your Cricket Team took another hammering in the Cricket World Cup. You'll be asking us Irish for tips on how to play good cricket shortly (and your captain used to play for us and we're not having him back). We've just beat the West Indies, you know! Great Irish game that cricket is . . .


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I started this thread a couple of weeks ago so here is an update for those of you with rare savvy.
1. The price of property has reached an all time low. Our real estate agents are informing us that phones have not stopped ringing from clients in the UK.
2. Our building industry has taken off for the first time in about ten years. Unemployment is at its lowest since 2002. Youth unemployment is at 20% still, unfortunately.
3. Remember I told you so; Ireland has won its first two games in the Cricket World Cup. And still we would not accept the England captain who used to play for Ireland. Bet you never knew Ireland is on the rise in cricket?
4. While we are not out of the financial problems woods yet we are heading fast in the right direction (with apologies to Greece!). The Irish people can endure more than most, something many here tend to forget.

So, if you are selling in Spain and want a sound investment, Ireland is the place for you to have a good look. I am not telling you to move here. We can't compete with Spanish sunshine or their soccer team, but we are way ahead with some savvy. Be the same!!!!!!!!!!!

And don't forget next Sunday; let the best team win!!!!!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Was thinking of Purchasing Crossmaglen and surrounding areas and turning into a picnic area!!


----------

